

Start mining - FREE 100MM tweet db - calufa

Sup,<p>I have been collecting tweets for 4 days now, using a app that I haven coding for the last 5 months.<p>The reason why I did this app was because I wanted to make user-based recommendations, and other types of data mining using Mahout, and I didnt find enough data for my experiments.<p>About the app
I am using a single 8GB-ram Centos Server hosted on the Rackspace cloud with a cost of less than 15 dollars per day. It can process up to 100 (90 - 105) twitter profiles per second. It works with a average of 2GB of ram and 90% CPU. Its completely fault tolerant. It can process other social networks as well using a simple parse-template.<p>I was able to collect 90+ million tweets from more than 6 million -- the db has 20MM users -- users using JAVA, memcache, mysql, php (visualization), a non ACID architecture, using a object-like structure (no-sql?).<p>I hope this datasets helps you get into the big data world.<p>The current sql dump is too big (66GB) to put in one of my servers so please skypeme:calufaxp or email me calufa{a}gmail.com if you want the data. BTW, the data is FREE...<p>If anyone has a server where I can upload this sql and let others download it let me know.
======
calufa
Download the db here. Please dont abuse
<http://scramblermedia.com/twitter.sql.gz>

~~~
sidmitra
Awesome, thanks. I'll see if i can seed a torrent. Will post here if i do
that.

~~~
calufa
super

------
calufa
BTW, the sql contains: \- bio data(7MM) \- tweets(90MM) \- followers(10MM) \-
following(10MM) \- location(7MM) \- profileName(10MM) \- relationships (100MM)
\- websites (4.5MM) - users(20MM)

\-- 350+MM rows total --

------
cstrouse
If you upload it to my server I will help you seed it from two locations.
Email me for details.

------
calufa
Thanks to Jason for putting this up on the archive.org site:
<http://www.archive.org/details/2011-05-calufa-twitter-sql>

------
jparicka
<http://codebiatch.com/> .. the file is still uploading if it's not in there
yet. Good luck with your project!

~~~
calufa
seems to work fine ;) ... thanks

------
fhsdfh
Can someone help a novice and explain what types of things can be achieved
with such a dump?

------
uptown
Thanks for the data. Guess it's time to see whether my ISP has a data cap or
not.

------
JoachimSchipper
So, you are scraping Twitter (likely violating their ToS) to get users' Tweets
(likely violating their copyright) and now posting about it on HN? When
Twitter is selling chunks of its stream, e.g. via InfoChimps?

I don't want to be mean, but this doesn't strike me as a very good idea.

~~~
MrMcDowall
It didn't work out well for the last guys who tried it :(

<http://discovertext.com/osamabinladen.aspx>

------
mikelbring
Throw it on a torrent?

~~~
calufa
tried that before and I dont know why it doesnt seed. I have had problems with
my OSX admin user before... reinstalling everything is not really a option...
:/

